# Can I walk away from Fiesta Americana membership, 10 yrs old



## shoegal (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello,

I will try to make a long story short. We bought a Fiesta Americana Vacation Club  with 4800 points about ten years ago. The membership was fully paid and up to date when we traded it in through an equity transfer company when buying another timeshare in Mexico four years ago.

Now we have received a notification from the Fiesta Americana Vacation Club that we are being sent to collections for outstanding maintenance fees. So we called our resort that took the Fiesta Americana on trade while being here in Mexico on vacation and were told that apparently the Fiesta Americana was never transferred because the trading company went bancrupt thus WE ARE STILL OWNERS of the Fiesta Americana!!!!

Now since the trade was supposed to happen four years ago the resort that took the Fiesta Americana on trade state there is nothing they can do for us and so I find myself in a nightmare.

Now I was told to call the Fiesta Americana and try to cancel my membership. Has somebody experience with this? Can I call them to ask to cancel my account and we are done? I understand there would be no refund of anything paid back then but I really don´t want to pay any further monies for a property I don't want.

Any help, suggestions?


----------



## kckreardon (Feb 1, 2011)

*Why not sell?*

Just wondering if you have tried to sell the timeshare instead.  How much are the outstanding fees?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 1, 2011)

The market for Mexican TS's is really in a slump - worse than American TS's.  She would probably have to give it away.

There are two places on TUG where you can give away your TS's for free (no charge for the Ads.)  There are other cheap and free sites on the internet, as well.

TUG Marketplace - the only cost is your TUG membership - $15 (List it for $1 and it will automatically go in the Bargain Basement Ads.)

Bargain Deals  - Totally FREE! - just write a simple post with all the pertinent info.  In your post, include the following info.:
-resort name
-unit size
-season owned
-maintenance fee
-current reservations​
To make it more attractive I would:

1) Pay 2011 maintenance fees and don't ask for reimbursement.

2) Pay for the title transfer (you can get a simple professional transfer for about $100)  I've used this licensed document Prep. company and the owner is a Tugger. - Note, this is my personal recommendation, not as a representative of TUG.

3) Reserve a popular holiday week in 2011 for the new owner​
Good luck!


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Feb 1, 2011)

shoegal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will try to make a long story short. We bought a Fiesta Americana Vacation Club  with 4800 points about ten years ago. The membership was fully paid and up to date when we traded it in through an equity transfer company when buying another timeshare in Mexico four years ago.




This tells me that you used equity in the first timeshare to buy into a new one.  This means that part of the value of the first one is tied up in the second one.  Do you have clear title to both of them?  If you have clear title, seems like you should be able to give it away...if you can find a taker.


----------



## rwpeterson (Feb 1, 2011)

*HGVC?*

Isn't Fiesta Americana part of HGVC?


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 1, 2011)

rwpeterson said:


> Isn't Fiesta Americana part of HGVC?


Yes, it is an affiliate property.  4800 HGVC point property (1BR, Platinum season) would certainly have decent value.  You should be able to sell that for a few thousand dollars at least.  That might at least pay for part or most of the back maintenance fees that are owed.

*DO NOT GIVE THIS AWAY *-- there are better options.  Look at past Ebay auctions for this property, or ask in the HGVC forum here.  You can certainly do better than giving this away.

Kurt


----------



## Present (Feb 2, 2011)

*Did the company pay the MF's?*

Since this other company has failed to officially transfer / close on the unit, it makes me wonder--did they even pay the MF's for the last 4 years? And if they didn't, did it end up on your credit report?


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone can walk away from anything.
Its a really a question of consequences. Walk away from a financial obligation and you'll likely hear from a debt-colllector, find your credit dinged and maybe served with a lawsuit (or merely threatened). Some folks would not let that happen. Others shrug it off.


----------

